# Stoping goats jumping on your car



## Courtzz (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi, so I currently have 5 goats 1 buck one doe and 3 kids and the problem is the kids think its great fun to jump on my car. When I forst got my buck he was the same and I trained him using am efdective bucket of water over the head method to stop him jumping on the car. These are generally well behaved gots but this bucket of water method isnt working for the kids. I understand that removing the car would be the simple solution but the way our property is set out it inconvenience s me greatly so any other tipd on how to teach these kids not to jump on the cat would be greatly appreciated as their hooves have already done so much damage.


----------



## dozedotz (Dec 12, 2012)

OK...here goes. First, we have absolutely NO LUCK having the goats do ANYTHING that we want them to do. Having established that fact, we have these suggestions:
1) Do NOT place hay, straw, grain, etc., on top of your vehicle...they will go after it
2) Do NOT leave the keys in the ignition. They will try to drive it.
3) Never ask a question like this one of a bunch of people who own spoiled, untrained and totally "do your own thing" goats! LOL Sorry! Just to let you know that you are not alone!!


----------



## Doug Hodges (Jul 22, 2013)

Good Luck!!!


----------



## coso (Feb 24, 2004)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Frosted Mini's (Nov 29, 2012)

I never understand when I tell people I have goats and their response is, "Oh, my cousin's sisters uncles friend used to have goats, but they jumped on their cars all the time!" Um, WHY are your goats out where cars are??? I don't get it! Do you have no fences on your pastures?


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

I gave up trying. As soon as I move, the babies move in


----------



## dozedotz (Dec 12, 2012)

Of course they do and that is as it should be...look at those darlings!! What kind of a cruel goat owner would send them away from their beloved vehicle!?


----------



## IndyGardenGal (Apr 5, 2009)

A fence between the car and the goats?


----------



## dozedotz (Dec 12, 2012)

Boy, you sure know how to spoil all the fun!


----------



## IndyGardenGal (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm just thinking if people can make goats listen, they could make a lot of money selling the secret to us with stubborn goats. Lol


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Which is more inconvenient? Repairing the car or putting up fence?


----------



## Courtzz (Dec 16, 2013)

- thanks doze I have to admit at least mine havemt tried to drive the car lol and thanks for the advice 

- yeah the reason is the land we live on is pretty limited because the land around it is owned by someone else who has dairy cows, we have previously tried building a tempory fences but they escaped and destroyed the fence lol 

- and I dont know if that was directes at me but I wouldnt send them away over it just trying to find a way we can all be happy because we have made obsticals etc for them to have fun on but it hasnt stoped the car jumping 

-- Ah yea a tempoary string electrified fence is the I give up teaching them step I would just prefer to teach them if I can first ...


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

You might try building a small fenced area that you can park your car in. If you don't your paint job on your car is going to really suffer. I have finally gotten my yard fenced in completely with field fence. Even with that the little ones can go under the gates and sometime thru the fence. 

If you have company they aren't going to be happy to see goats on their cars.


----------



## IndyGardenGal (Apr 5, 2009)

Electronet fencing for the summer months, and if you live in an area that gets snow, put some cattle panels together for a winter lot.


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

1. Collar & chain
2. Chop legs off
3. Shoot the blasted things.

I case you haven't guessed I detest goats. But, #2 & 3 were facetious suggestions.


----------



## IndyGardenGal (Apr 5, 2009)

65284 said:


> 1. Collar & chain
> 2. Chop legs off
> 3. Shoot the blasted things.
> 
> *I case you haven't guessed I detest goats.* But, #2 & 3 were facetious suggestions.


Blasphemy!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Mine actually ate the windshield wipers off of hubby's car :hysterical:I thought it was funny...he didn't.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Pony!!!


----------



## dozedotz (Dec 12, 2012)

Min, there just are no words. You and your goats are simply incorrigible...I mean, a hood ornament?? I think it is important at this point to explain to all of the readers of this post that Min is in a class all by herself...none (I repeat) NONE of us are endorsing this kind of behavior! "Beer Run" with goats driving!!! Really, Min, this has got to stop...
Also, we were wondering when the goats got their drivers license and did you send them to a school or teach them yourself...Danni is really wanting to drive and if we are going to let her, I insist that she get her license first...


----------



## Tim D Pruitt (Sep 28, 2013)

Goats hate getting wet - a water hose will do the trick.


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

How does it happen?
we let them in that fenced area because we're too cheap to pay for gas to mow when we would otherwise be paying for hay!!! LOL


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

...and this is why we can't have nice things :hysterical:


----------



## Pinehollow (Oct 15, 2013)

my buck loves to ride in our mule... and chew the wires up under the dash....


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I was kind thinking sitting down to dinner with them would stop it...


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

I was going to suggest not asking Minelson for help. She also had a photo of goats on the vehicle, waiting for an ice cream run. Or maybe that was just a dream on my part.

LOVE her "Beer Run" photo!

Peg


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Minelson said:


> Pony!!!


 
OMG love your hood ornament.

Nancy


----------



## Doug Hodges (Jul 22, 2013)

Minelson said:


> Pony!!!



Lol!!!


----------



## parrotman (Jan 27, 2008)

I see an entrepreneurial moment emerging here...goat booties!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

PNP Katahdins said:


> I was going to suggest not asking Minelson for help. She also had a photo of goats on the vehicle, waiting for an ice cream run. Or maybe that was just a dream on my part.
> 
> LOVE her "Beer Run" photo!
> 
> Peg



Not a dream Peg...this is the waiting for ice cream photo


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

That's the one! I searched for it for awhile in the archives but gave up. Thanks!

Peg


----------



## vavavavoom (Jul 13, 2015)

I am having the same issue...and fencing on a rock driveway doesn't work with T-posts...I've started to park my car in the garage because they already destroyed my convertible roof...but now the other family's cars are still suffering. I'm still googling this...I'll repost if I find an answer that WORKS! FOR REAL! It's nice to just let them walk around and eat grass and not have to watch them. We have a sweet pygmy family (2 nannies & 4 babies) - same thing. Mommies know better, babies (who are getting bigger every day...born March 1 & Feb. 28) but we usually aren't out there to spray them with water when they're on the cars. It's super hot in TX right now...not fun for goat sitting!


----------



## M88A1 (May 21, 2012)

It's hard for me to fathom why someone would have animals but not care enough to have proper fencing to start. You must have a POS for a car to let this continue. Your goats can be injured jumping and climbing on a slick smooth metal surface also. Pen them build a fence. Something beside ruining your car.


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

Goats in pasture car in driveway, fence in between. We have had a few times when we drive a truck in to the pasture and the goats loves to play with it. But also the turkeys, guineas and chickens love the chrome areas. Now as for my UTV the goats play on it a lot when I am in the pasture. I had a bottle baby who loved to go for rides in it and would go to visit all the neighbors with us until he got to big to fit with both of us. We did consider a 2 seater but instead sold the goat.


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

Put the car out to a securely fenced pasture. A goat's gotta do what a goat's gotta do.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Get the goats a car of their own.... surely you know someone with a junker... ps dmv will not let the get a license.


----------



## MisterG (Jun 29, 2015)

Fainting goats don't care much for climbing on cars, but they do like the utv though.


----------



## Farmer Jayne (Oct 21, 2013)

A sprinkler with a motion detector? A good electric fence was the only way we could keep them off. It's a pain. Adds an extra gate, makes it hard to unload groceries and stuff. Oh, wait, the goats also made it hard to unload groceries and stuff. My buck will steal the bananas if given half a chance.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

My goat only love the peels of bananas...fresh not blacked.


----------



## Agriculture (Jun 8, 2015)

M88A1 said:


> It's hard for me to fathom why someone would have animals but not care enough to have proper fencing to start. You must have a POS for a car to let this continue. Your goats can be injured jumping and climbing on a slick smooth metal surface also. Pen them build a fence. Something beside ruining your car.


Thank you for a drop of sensibility in a sea of intellectual bankruptcy. I'll just never understand this sophomoric trend among today's new breed of livestock owner that considers emotional immaturity as humor.


----------



## Farmer Jayne (Oct 21, 2013)

Agriculture said:


> Thank you for a drop of sensibility in a sea of intellectual bankruptcy. I'll just never understand this sophomoric trend among today's new breed of livestock owner that considers emotional immaturity as humor.


I find this rather offensive. If we are all so intellectually bankrupt and emotionally immature, why are you here? I personally prefer the goat forum because the people who post here have a sense of humor and are usually kind and helpful in their responses. If you don't like that, go somewhere else. You don't need to be insulting.


----------



## Agriculture (Jun 8, 2015)

Farmer Jayne said:


> I find this rather offensive. *Of course you do. Looking for things to be offended about is typical of the whole mentality.* If we are all so intellectually bankrupt and emotionally immature, why are you here? I personally prefer the goat forum because the people who post here have a sense of humor and are usually kind and helpful in their responses. If you don't like that, go somewhere else. You don't need to be insulting.


What's insulting is finding several dozen modern day, presumingly adult animal owners in one place and having only two or three who understand that the answer to the original question of how to keep goats from jumping on a car is to simply keep them fenced in properly. It's insulting to anyone's intelligence to even have to justify an argument supporting that message.


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

Agriculture said:


> What's insulting is finding several dozen modern day, presumingly adult animal owners in one place and having only two or three who understand that the answer to the original question of how to keep goats from jumping on a car is to simply keep them fenced in properly. It's insulting to anyone's intelligence to even have to justify an argument supporting that message.


How about lighten up a little?
Who can say there's no humor in the misbehavior of goats?


----------



## Farmer Jayne (Oct 21, 2013)

Agriculture, you are obviously of superior intelligence to us all. I am so sorry that finding humor in the keeping of goats is so beneath you. Seriously, though, there was only one good answer to the op's problem. The rest of us were just having some fun. If you can't handle that, you don't need to post at all. And you really don't need to be so rude about it. No one's arguing with you about the best way to keep goats off cars. I'm just astounded that you feel you have to put the rest of us down. This was a fun thread, and you came on here like the Grinch, pointing out how stupid and frivolous we are. Like Woolieface said,"Lighten up a little".
Yours Truly
Cindy Lou Who


----------



## KatieVT (Dec 22, 2014)

Woolieface said:


> How about lighten up a little?
> Who can say there's no humor in the misbehavior of goats?


Exactly! I took most of the advice as tongue-in-cheek. Goats always seem to be looking for trouble!

My family has raised sheep for many years. A couple years ago, they purchased some goats - and soon realized they could scale the (perfectly-sheep-secure) feeders! It was a bit of a learning curve until they figured all the locations the goats could escape from. The goats stay in now!

My sister recently advertised her 2 goat kids for sale. The ending sentence summed up goat ownership well, I thought. "Those in a committed relationship with their sanity or lilac bushes need not inquire." :hysterical:


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I suggest a moat made of child's swimming pools. Close pack them around a car sized area and fill. Pull into the spot then put one behind the car and fill. Not goat proof but at least goat resistant.


----------



## OffGridCooker (Jan 29, 2010)

You could just get some of those rubber goat boots, so they don't dent the hood.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Agriculture said:


> What's insulting is finding several dozen modern day, presumingly adult animal owners in one place and having only two or three who understand that the answer to the original question of how to keep goats from jumping on a car is to simply keep them fenced in properly. It's insulting to anyone's intelligence to even have to justify an argument supporting that message.



Ag, please do lighten up. Most of these posts were CLEARLY jokes, and the actual issue was addressed very early on in the thread. Did you want all of us to ONLY post "Build fences" in response to this topic? We can be allowed to ENJOY our animals, even as we milk and butcher them. We can joke here, this is an online COMMUNITY. I personally almost always agree with your opinions, just not the delivery or the tact involved. I like you here because your no-nonsense opinion very often IS the opinion that may benefit the thread the most, for those of us that are still learning the realities of farming. For people new to livestock, it really does often mean a totally new perspective that can be learned. MOST people that start with goats, I've noticed through the years, have LITTLE to NO livestock experience, are not 'animal scientists' and are starting from scratch. That means the idea of owning LIVESTOCK is a TOTALLY NEW ONE. You are quite welcome to help people learn the goals and philosophy of owning livestock so long as you HELP and SUPPORT instead of being overly critical and rude. You CAN get the same points across more smoothly, and I would bet that it would be a more effective without insulting our intelligence. At the end of the day, what people do with their own livestock probably has very little bearing on what you're doing with yours. And that being said, WHY other people own goats may not be the same reasons you do. And that is PERFECTLY OK.


----------



## interceptor (Jun 19, 2014)

Goats are a bad influence on chickens too!


----------

